# 6ghost9 Zamplebox Experience



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

So after much hype and excitement I am not floating on cloud 9 just yet. I have so far sampled 5 of the 11 bottles.

Clevervapes Nostalgia

Description on site - Ahhh…the good o'le days. Working with some of the brightest chemists in Europe, we set forth to create the finest black honey tobacco extraction you can find in all of the land. We dare you. No really, we double dare you.

Smell - Honestly.....off old socks

Taste - A subtle blend of popcorn and dust.

Recommendation - Stay away

Taste Bar - the furthest thing from nom I can imagine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

Omega Vapes Chronos

Description on site - A complex creamy flavor with white chocolate, toasted marshmallow and some vanilla.

Smell - Amazing!!!

Taste - taste the chocolate straight on the inhale and the vanilla aftertaste, I did not get the marshmallow which I was dissapointed about 

Recommendation - I would recommend this as an after coffee vape! Nice and sweet but does get over bearing

Taste Bar - Nom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

G2 Vapor caRnY4

Description on site - Inspired by the classic RY4, but that’s where the similarities end. G2 takes the RY4 concept to a new level with caRnY4, with their blend of vanilla, caramel, smooth tobacco, and bits of carnival treats. Most definitely all-day-vape worthy. Don’t fear the clown.

Smell - It again smells amazing! When I initially opened my box this was what I smelled!

Taste - I get a very chocolate taste on the inhale, but the exhale I am left with a coconut aftertaste (I HATE COCONUT)

Recommendation - If you like the taste of carnival and staring at an axe wielding clown then this is for you!

Taste Bar - I will rate it nom for the very nice inhale

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

Smoke'N'Mist Plush

Description on site – Don’t stroke the furry wall! Unless you really like peaches, berries and melons.

Smell – Berries and something very chemical

Taste – The berries and melon come through very strong but there is a strong throat hit followed by a chemical aftertaste

Recommendation - I would let people try it but not buy this stuff

Taste Bar - semi - nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

Golden Drops Teddy Bears

Description on site – Bear Chewy candy in a wonderful concoction of fruits

Smell – Smell is SWEET! Like wow! But you can definately smell the gummy bears pull straight through

Taste – By far my favourite so far. This stuff smells sweet and tastes perfect!

Recommendation - Highly reccomend this for the sweet fruity lovers out there. Just dont be put off by the radioactive yellow colour!

Taste Bar - holy freaking nom batman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (13/8/14)

@6ghost9 what was the flavour profile that you selected when signing up for Zamplebox?


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

I said tabacco and menthol. I think I am going to change it though because that nostalgia put me off completely!


----------



## Ricgt (13/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I said tabacco and menthol. I think I am going to change it though because that nostalgia put me off completely!


 
Ok cool so you can change your profile from month to month?

Thinking about signing up myself as its a good way to experience new juices.


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

You have to cancel you subscription and sign up again....I dont know why


----------



## Ricgt (13/8/14)

Ahh ok I see bit of a mission! So all in all would you say its a yay or nay for Zamplebox?


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

Well so far from what I have tried I would say that its good value for money! no two ways about that! I personally feel that I made a mistake saying tab and menthol, as I enjoy a good tabacco but not like major! So I am going to change my subscription end of the month and then I will give you a definate answer! But in my opinion everyone gets different stuff in their boxes, so try it out one month and see if you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (13/8/14)

Awesome bru thanks for the feedback think I will sign up and give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

